# Aires in or around Bordeaux



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Following on from my previous thread, would like to visit Bordeaux whilst we're down that way.

Any advice on Aires/Campsites within easy distance of the city centre?

We do carry bikes but alternatively Aires/Campsites close to public transport.

Richard


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO Bordeaux is a VERY large and busy city and is one that we choose to avoid whenever possible......

If you search the MHF Campsites database it shows four possible sites listed, two close to Bordeaux and two a bit further;

Camping du Bordeaux Lac - on the North side of Bordeaux;

http://www.camping-bordeaux.com/

the MHF review is here;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=visitlink&csid=10885

this one describes itself as 5 minutes from Bordeaux and would be my choice of site......

Camping Beau Soleil at;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=visitlink&csid=1944

371 Cours du General de Gaulle
Gradignan
Bordeaux
Aquitaine
33000

an independent campsite but 20€ a day quoted.....

The other two are closer to the Arcachon basin at Audenge - a little too far for easy access to the city IMO and certainly outside cycling distance unless you have a supply of the same things that Lance Armstrong used......

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

You could stay near Arcachon and get the train to Bordeaux. It takes about 50 minutes.
http://www.virail.com/train-bordeaux-arcachon


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We stayed at the camping Bordeaux site last June, we were able to just turn up. It is an ACSI discount site, clean toilets and showers, pool, resteraunt etc.

There is a bus service at the gate which will take you to the city, not frequent but suitable for a day trip to the city.

We cycled along the cycle path to the tram terminus which took about 10 min along flat paths near the lake. The tram is quick, frequent and cheap. Bikes can be locked to cycle racks.

Hope this helps.

Davy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We stayed at Beau Soleil for 2 nights, 45 minutes to centre of town on very cheap bus. It was OK , a bit cramped if I remember rightly, but overall it couldn't have been that bad as we didn't turn around and drive off.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

adonisito said:


> We stayed at Beau Soleil for 2 nights, 45 minutes to centre of town on very cheap bus. It was OK , a bit cramped if I remember rightly, but overall it couldn't have been that bad as we didn't turn around and drive off.


When you say 'cramped' do you mean it is difficult to get in and around the site and on & off the pitches? We have an 8 metre van, do you think we'd be OK there?

Richard


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you'd be OK in an 8m van. I just remember running the EHU cable behind 2 other vans to get to the bollard and thinking we were quite close together. Mind you it was August.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Another vote for camping bordeaux. Loved it have spent a few days in the city whilst on a m/cycle holiday lots to do. 
Sue


----------

